# Frogs, Lizards, and Snakes! Oh my!



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




Ran into two snakes in two days. Pretty good average so far :grin:


----------



## AnthonyB (Oct 22, 2010)

did you have to do much chasing of the anoles, they don't usually stay still for long lol
Great shots :thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

They are still plentiful around my area so I usually work one for about 5 to 10 frames before they scurry off and I have to find another.

Thanks!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice!  #6 isn't showing up for me.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting....

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 25, 2010)

very very nice !!
 #6 isn't showing up for me either 
what micro lens do you use ?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks.

I think I fixed it.

I was using the Sigma 105mm F2.8 EX DG, but just upgraded to the Sigma 150mm 2.8 yesterday!!


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 25, 2010)

I see  #6 now
 what lens did you use ?
hope that snake was not out and loose


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Sigma 105mm 2.8 EX DG with a Kenko 12mm extension tube

Wild snake it was. Just out looking for a meal.


----------



## Dor (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic shots!  I love the frog shots!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Dor


----------

